# Winstrol + Anavar cycle



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Guys newbie member 

Thinking of starting a Winnny + Anavar Cycle follow by nolvadex

Was going to jab the Winstrol and take the anavar orally, i think the winny is so much per shot so I was going to jab this every other day for 6 weeks just to avoid the strain on my liver

Im worried about jabbing (never done it) been advised to start in my shoulders as it is easier to get round my muscles with a shoulder workout to begin with

Was going to take about 100mg of the anavar daily for the 6 weeks as well and see how I get on. Obviously im looking for leaner results and cutting my body fat down, Im not really interested in getting bigger as I am quite a stocky lad as it is

Was going to follow woth nolvadex daily for 4 weeks

Also I was looking at changing my protein and was going to try PHD Diet Whey, anyone used this or believe i should use something different?

Any thoughts on my cycle guys? I'm all ears


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

TBH mate, I wouldn't go near injectable winny heard about alot of abscesses caused by it. Winny and Anavar are liver toxic but not massively so. Iv done a Winny 50mg & Anavar 100mg a day both oral and had no problems cut up nicely with 8 weeks of that.

And for protein check out bodybuilding warehouse, cheap and worth it, aslong as you have a good diet, it should be a good cycle.

For PCT Id do 40/20/20 of Nolva


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheers for the advice but surely doing the injectible would be less a strain on my liver. Havent heard about the abcesses myself,

Wouldnt I get better results with an injectible?

Tbh my diet has been quite good, I do my best to east as much fish and chicken and try my hardest to stay away from high carbs. For breakfast ive been having muesli. Ive been keeping away from the bread because it just bloats me up. I was wondering which way to go thought to be honest, do i stick on the diet trail and just try to avoid the fats and carbs, or go the opposite and get as much meat and protien as possible?


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

and also been looking at the Keto Diet, your thoughts would be good


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Havent done keto myself mate but lots on here used it very succesfully so could be worth a try..

At a point a few years ago there was inj winny causing abcesses. Pharma winny is usually 3x50mg vials. A mate of mine had a problem with it. It is also fairly expensive in comparison to tabs and some ug labs are doin 50mg tabs to get the same dose as a vial.

If its purely cutting the var and winny are good. I get good results with test prop/var/t3. The prop helps me hold muscle.

Clen and an eca stack are other options aswell mate.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

@ Malibu I thought 40mg Nolva is pointless!? Can anyone comment on this!


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Ye wanna cut not looking for massive gains mate just cutting up and more definition.

So what you thinks going to be best injection winny or tab? And then just get on the nolvadex even if I do tab?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Your probably the first person I've heard who takes aas who's not looking for massive gains lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> @ Malibu I thought 40mg Nolva is pointless!? Can anyone comment on this!


40mg offers no more benefits than 20mg, save your money IMO


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Ye but my gains are not gonna be huuuuge are they. i used anavar before, and ye i hold my hands up i rushed into it and didnt take it long enough because i didnt know what I was doing

My strength got brilliant and my defenition was great didnt make me huge but worked nicely


----------



## mamosixx (Mar 29, 2014)

would you recommend running this stack for a 4 to 6 week clean bulk or keep for cutting


----------

